# What is occupation code for Digital marketing manager



## nash2925 (Apr 18, 2013)

Dear All,

I want to apply for ACS assessment but I don't know the code for my profession. Following are the details of my education and employment.

B.Tech - 4 years - Computer Science
4.0 years - Software Developer
1.3 years - Digital Marketing Manager (present job)

I am planning to apply for "Digital Marketing Manager" jobs in Australia. So, wanted to go with skill assessment for "Digital Marketing Manager" and I would like to show this as 5.3 years experience.

Or Should I apply for "261313" (software engineer) with 5.3 years experience.

Please guide me in this.

Thanks and Regards
Avinash


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

hey.not sure if there is relevant code for digital marketing manager specifically.
2 related codes could be marketing specialist 225113 and s&m 131112 (both only in csol) ..anyways, u can check the code here: anzscosearch.com
with software engineer, u could apply for visa 189 instead of waiting for a state to nominate you...afai understand , they dont look at your designation name for assessing, so if u could get a letter for ur occupation as software engg, that might just be good enough..


----------



## nash2925 (Apr 18, 2013)

kingcantona7 said:


> hey.not sure if there is relevant code for digital marketing manager specifically.
> 2 related codes could be marketing specialist 225113 and s&m 131112 (both only in csol) ..anyways, u can check the code here: anzscosearch.com
> with software engineer, u could apply for visa 189 instead of waiting for a state to nominate you...afai understand , they dont look at your designation name for assessing, so if u could get a letter for ur occupation as software engg, that might just be good enough..


Thanks for the reply mate.


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

Hi friends
My friend have done Bachelors in Computer Applications and working as Digital marketer.. which occupation code should he select?

Thanks


----------

